# Do you use a camelbak?



## piston honda (Jun 18, 2011)

I hail from a mountain bike backround, so I almost always ride with a camelbak, but road bikers seem to look down on this. I really don't see a downside, plus I can carry all my gear & plenty of water. Anyone else?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I am also from mtb and use road to train for it. 

However, you will quickly find that a camelbak makes you WAY hotter. You can do 3 bottles with the 3rd in middle jersey pocket. You can even go 4 if you go with a seat post mounted double water bottle thing like from Profile Design. Unlike mtb, there are usually water stops somewhere on the route to refill. Parks, schools, and quickie marts are all good for that. 


You can carry a lot in a seat pack. However, you really don't need to carry as much on the road as mtb. I carry 2 tubes, co2, small multitool, and a chain link. If you are going to have a mech issue on the road, it's usually there before you even start the ride. Oh, and fewer moving parts compare to a full suspension with 140 mm of squish.

Oh, and at 40 mph on a downhill section of road, that camelbak hose whips around funny. I know this because I rode one time with one as I showed up to my buddy's house and forgot my water bottles at home. He only had a camelbak to lend me.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

nope.

no visor, no mirror, no camelbak.


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

Depends on my rides, weigh 2 cages and 2 bottles then weigh an empty camelbac (70 oz), mine weigh the same so for the same weight I get 30 oz more water _ can carry and I drink a LOT more with a camelbac. I use a low profile camelbac, not room for much but cash and a bar and 2-3 gels pacs. Plus, from what I have read, a low profile pack is more aero than a cages. I also live in the sticks, I can avoid towns with no problem on almost any distance rides I do, hell, I can do a 50 real easy and only hit 2-3 stop signs._


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

Unless you are training and/or riding professionally, I say ride with what you are comfortable with. 
Some of the guys say that they don't even carry a seat bag. Well, unfortunately, I don't have a team car following me so I need to carry everything I need for my ride.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

I use 2 x 21 oz. Camelbak Podium water bottles. They are nice because you can leave them open and squeeze the bottle to drink.

I do not use Camelbak packs for road since it does get very hot! Overheating is bad. Also, I dont drink that much on road as i do mtb. However for MTB I use 1 reg water bottle in addition to a camelbak pack.


----------



## rgg01 (Jun 21, 2011)

I've been using a camelbak (actually a cheap clone) for training but now I'm getting closer to my triathlon date I've started trying to ride on my aerobars every other ride to get used to the changed position, it feels nice not to have the weight on my back as when I use the hump I put my phone, wallet, 1.5lt of water, spare tube, inflator, levers etc in there and it all adds up. I do like the extra amount I drink with the hump, it's hot here and very humid at the moment, it's much easier to slurp more often.


----------



## nomit (Jul 13, 2009)

i carry one, from a mtb foundation.

i don't like individually loading up pockets with tools, or having to transfer tools from my mtb camelback to a road seatbag. easier to just throw it on and go and know i have everything i need if i crash, break some stuff, double flat, or the weather goes bad.....without having to call and waste someone's time having them come pick me up.

if it's hot enough to bother me, then i'm probably on a mtb in the mountains that day anyways.

and i figure if i always ride around with 100oz on my back.....if i ever do want to race a road bike....when i take that 7+lbs and added wind resistance off my back i'm gonna be a little faster for it.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I did when I started. Once, on a hot 45 mile ride, I went through 2.5 liters of water and ran out before we were done. I finally weened myself off of it though and now 2 bottles will last me quite a while. It was always nice having the pack with all my crap in it, but now that I have a seat bag and jerseys, it's just not needed anymore.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Like the other roadies here, the camelback really makes me sweaty.. The added weight on my back makes my wrists ache on the handlebars. Because the water is located way up on the bicycle instead of low & near the crank (which is where the bottle cages are), it seems to make the bicycle less stable.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I carry a 100 oz Camelbak on almost every ride. Screw the fashion police- hydrate as much as you need to.


----------



## Straz85 (May 12, 2011)

Bill2 said:


> I carry a 100 oz Camelbak on almost every ride. Screw the fashion police- hydrate as much as you need to.


It's not a fashion thing for most people, most just agree that it's not necessary to carry that much water/gear on the road bike. Some days on the mountain bike I don't think it's necessary either, I just don't have bottle cages on the mountain bikes or a seatbag.


----------



## RoadEye (Aug 21, 2009)

on rides 40mi+, I'll use a camelbak. usually ride solo and not to keen on leaving the bike to run in to a shop and grab a bottle.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Purely a matter of personal preference. I sometimes use a Camelbak on the mtb and always water bottles on the road bikes. On the road bike I prefer to feel unencumbered by the weight, the shoulder straps, etc...


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Bill2 said:


> I carry a 100 oz Camelbak on almost every ride. Screw the fashion police- hydrate as much as you need to.


Hydrating well is a real advantage, as it's much more convenient. I also find that on very hot days in Texas, my Camelbak actually helps keep me cooler, albeit not by much.
I use mine on very long solo rides, and on very hot summer days. Other than that, I use bottles.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Oxtox said:


> nope.
> 
> no visor, no mirror, no camelbak.


Visor = yes for evening rides up them thar hills and the sun is at road level. Or, If you are bad a$$ enough to ride in the rain, the visor will keep the rain off your glasses and out of your eyes.

"The rules" are meant to be broken and I like to break stuff


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Bill2 said:


> I carry a 100 oz Camelbak on almost every ride. Screw the fashion police- hydrate as much as you need to.


It's not fashion police, it also changes the center of gravity. That matters going downhill on turns. It's a functional thing for me, heat regulation and weight distribution.

If you saw me on my bike, you'd see the need for me to be hauled off by the roadie fashion police. I ride in what is clean, for the weather,color appropriate for the time of day (no dark jerseys on evening rides), and fits be correctly.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

ziscwg said:


> Visor = yes for evening rides up them thar hills and the sun is at road level. Or, If you are bad a$$ enough to ride in the rain, the visor will keep the rain off your glass and out of your eyes.


I use polarized sunglasses, they work fine.

ride in the rain...? you're kidding, right?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Oxtox said:


> I use polarized sunglasses, they work fine.
> 
> ride in the rain...? you're kidding, right?


No, I don't go if it's raining, but sometimes it looks cloudy and you go. Then, it starts to rain 20 mi out or something. I sure can't call my wife and have her come pick me up. I'd never hear the end of that one. You have to just ride it back. Now, if you're in Texas or something where it rains at 85 degrees, you just say screw it and think of the rain as extra cooling.


----------



## jwp3476 (Jun 22, 2010)

After this summer with the record setting number of 100 degree days in TexasI see more riders with Camelbacks than ever before. When it is hot and I will be riding 40+ miles, I carry 2 Polar bottles with dilute juice and electrolites along with a 70 oz Camelback filled with ice water. During a ride like that I will still have to refill at least one bottle to have enough fluid. 

Do what makes you most comfortable and don't worry about what other bikers think or say.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't get the "center of gravity" explanation as a reason not to use a Camelbak on the road versus it being acceptable to wear one off road. If anything, it would seem balance is more of an issue off road than on the road. I do a lot more bobbing, weaving and bike maneuvering off road than I ever do on the road. Plus many of the downhills are a lot steeper than anything I've gone down on the road.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Nothing wrong with it, as long as you don't mind people snickering at you behind your back.
.
.
.
Would you go for a mountain bike ride in a skinsuit and an aero helmet?????
.
.
.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*rarely*



piston honda said:


> I hail from a mountain bike backround, so I almost always ride with a camelbak, but road bikers seem to look down on this. I really don't see a downside, plus I can carry all my gear & plenty of water. Anyone else?


I have the 70oz version. I did not use it all all this year. The times I have used it it was because it was super hot and I was on a long ride where I was unsure about places to stop for water. If I am in an area I know and there are stores around, I don't bother with it. One downside, besides the weight on your back is the additional hassle to clean it. However, if you are happy with it just keep using it. I would not be concerned about roadie fashion police.


----------



## Taco Brown (Dec 1, 2010)

LOL at all of the fashion police. I could care less if everyone pointed at me and laughed when wearing a camelbak. This August, it was 98 or over for most of my rides, and I need lots of water. Two bottles just dont cut it. In fact, I usually carry the camelback full of water and a bottle with a sports mix.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

Taco Brown said:


> LOL at all of the fashion police. I could care less if everyone pointed at me and laughed when wearing a camelbak. This August, it was 98 or over for most of my rides, and I need lots of water. Two bottles just dont cut it. In fact, I usually carry the camelback full of water and a bottle with a sports mix.


In the near future I'm thinking of climbing up a long mountain road in fairly hot/very dry conditions with no opportunity for refills. I've been toying with the idea of rigging something along the lines of a large camelbak bladder with a much longer than normal hose that could be mounted on a rear-rack inside a pannier. The hose that could be clamped to the top-tube, and reached for when I want to drink. This way I'd be able to carry tons of water, but would not need to wear anything on my back. I could use the bottle cages to store electrolyte drinks. 

For that matter, It might even be possible to suspend a water bladder inside the frame triangle instead of using the two bottle cages. Then I wouldn't need to even attach a rear rack. Two pieces of hard plastic held together with springs could keep the bladder from sloshing around, and help squeeze/pressurize it to make it easier to drink.


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

I cant stand wearing the camelback when im on the mountain bike. But its a must in the woods. I couldn't imagine wearing that thing on the road. There is always somewhere to fill my bottles when im out on a road ride.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I used a "regular" Camelbak once. Either it was too tight on my chest or just a swinging weight. Hose is also a hassle to work with. Considered a Racebak, but eh.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Nothing wrong with it, as long as you don't mind people snickering at you behind your back..


Exactly. Why live your life based on what some random stranger may think?


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I use bottles. Unless I use a camelbak. Both work. Both have their respective uses. Go ahead and snicker, as I'm passing you on a hot day, sweating like a pig.


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

Bill2 said:


> I carry a 100 oz Camelbak on almost every ride. Screw the fashion police- hydrate as much as you need to.


I have a Camelback Mule that I use for the road. I can't stand the looks of seat bags and bottle cages to be honest. I've seen too many people wreck because of loose bottles or simply reaching for one at the wrong time.

To me, not having the Camelback while riding would be like scuba diving without an air tank.


----------



## Bugeater61 (Jul 22, 2011)

I use one when the temps are up. I like to ride in the heat so two bottles and the 70oz mule are a must when I'm out for a couple hours and the temp as around 110 and the wind feels like a blow dryer.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Haven't used one since I started to get serious about riding. Between two bottles and some nice prehydration, I'm usually fine on a ~40 mile group ride. Throw in 50+ and the group will stop somewhere and eventually get more stuff to drink.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

I just don't get all the folks saying the camel bak makes them hotter/sweat more/etc. I use the 70oz camel-bak, and don't feel any hotter for it. I do love, though, that the water in the camel-bak stays cool on 95+ deg days.

As others have said, water in the camel bak, sports drink in the bottles.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Jerry-rigged said:


> I just don't get all the folks saying the camel bak makes them hotter/sweat more/etc. I use the 70oz camel-bak, and don't feel any hotter for it. I do love, though, that the water in the camel-bak stays cool on 95+ deg days.
> 
> As others have said, water in the camel bak, sports drink in the bottles.


You're putting something insulated on your back. How do you think the water stays cool?


----------



## piston honda (Jun 18, 2011)

_In the near future I'm thinking of climbing up a long mountain road in fairly hot/very dry conditions with no opportunity for refills. I've been toying with the idea of rigging something along the lines of a large camelbak bladder with a much longer than normal hose that could be mounted on a rear-rack inside a pannier. The hose that could be clamped to the top-tube, and reached for when I want to drink. This way I'd be able to carry tons of water, but would not need to wear anything on my back. I could use the bottle cages to store electrolyte drinks. 

For that matter, It might even be possible to suspend a water bladder inside the frame triangle instead of using the two bottle cages. Then I wouldn't need to even attach a rear rack. Two pieces of hard plastic held together with springs could keep the bladder from sloshing around, and help squeeze/pressurize it to make it easier to drink._




Yeah, or you could just use a camelbak.....


----------



## ats920 (Jul 12, 2011)

I used to use a camelback but grew to dislike the nasty back sweat from it. Bottles are good enough for me.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

piston honda said:


> Yeah, or you could just use a camelbak.....


Did you come here to tell experienced cyclists what to do?


----------



## piston honda (Jun 18, 2011)

My point in case you missed it was why go through all that trouble when a camelbak is a simple solution.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

piston honda said:


> My point in case you missed it was why go through all that trouble when a camelbak is a simple solution.


Just because it's a simple solution doesn't make it the best solution.


----------



## hdbiker (Aug 2, 2010)

The only time I use a camelback is for a longer ride such as a century. I'm very aware that I don't get thirsty often. Because of this, I forget to drink.
I'm 65 years old and recently wanted to do a 6 hour century including all stops. I think part of the reason I was successful is due to drinking enough from the camelback. With the nozzle right there by my face, I remember to drink on a regular basis.
On our regular club rides of 25 to 35 miles, I sometimes forget to even take a sip. For some reason, it doesn't seem to be a problem. I can average 18 to 20 mph with no cramping or bonking.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

When I was making the transition from MTB to RB I brought along my CB. Never really had a problem with the heat, even living here in the desert. I liked being part of a new family of riders and I would wave at the other roadies. Those that didn't make an obvious point of looking away, just stared at me in disbelief. You could tell that they wanted me in the group, but the CB meant my ticket would never get punched. Once I figured that out, I discovered that I simply could not stand the shame. So today it's bottles and every time I wave, someone waves back.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Yes, I use a camelback. Not every ride, but on long summer rides where water stops are far between, or long road races without enough neutral water. 

And I wave at just about everyone.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

piston honda said:


> My point in case you missed it was why go through all that trouble when a camelbak is a simple solution.


I have ridden with camelbaks before -- usually when I go cycling to a trailhead, then proceed to hike using the camelbak after that. I don't like wearing things on my back when cycling -- particularly when riding in a low/tucked position while descending. It has nothing to do with "fashion" concerns -- if anything my idea (pannier, frame bag to hold bladder) is far worse fashion faux pas.

I googled my idea and found several touring cyclists have had success putting water bladders inside frame bags. This is probably a better idea than a single-pannier setup as the weight distribution will be balanced, and will have a lower center of gravity.


----------



## NC2WA (Mar 28, 2008)

*Showers Pass*



PhotonFreak said:


> ...water bladders inside frame bags. This is probably a better idea than a single-pannier setup as the weight distribution will be balanced, and will have a lower center of gravity.


BikePortland.org » Blog Archive » Showers Pass gets into hydration business with "VelEau"


----------



## Taco Brown (Dec 1, 2010)

> I have ridden with camelbaks before -- usually when I go cycling to a trailhead, then proceed to hike using the camelbak after that. I don't like wearing things on my back when cycling -- particularly when riding in a low/tucked position while descending. It has nothing to do with "fashion" concerns -- if anything my idea (pannier, frame bag to hold bladder) is far worse fashion faux pas.
> 
> I googled my idea and found several touring cyclists have had success putting water bladders inside frame bags. This is probably a better idea than a single-pannier setup as the weight distribution will be balanced, and will have a lower center of gravity.


Do it! If it works, great. If not, no big deal. Tinkering with bike-related things is fun even if they dont work out.


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

I use a CB I bought in the 90's, replaced the bladder a few times since. On the bike and motorcycle, long rides in the heat it works great. Ice helps keep liquids cooler, longer, and refill at stops as needed. Most convenience stores let you add ice free, add some Gatorade or water and keep on rolling.

Maybe people snicker at me, I dont care. To me, its FYYFF if they laugh. I suffered through heat exhaustion a few times in my life, and its not fun. Wind and heat combined will zap your energy without hydration really fast.


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

NC2WA said:


> BikePortland.org » Blog Archive » Showers Pass gets into hydration business with "VelEau"











I'd buy one of these in a heartbeat if they had room for a spare tube and a few tools. Seems like a good idea.


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

guess I didn't look far enough, it does have room for tools and a tube. I will be ordering one soon. 








:thumbsup:


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Interesting idea there.


----------



## acidrane (Aug 13, 2011)

i too use camelbak podium chill bottles. in fact, i just bought 2 more today. i love those bottles!


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

I use a Camelbak. It might make me a bit hotter, but having plenty of water is a good thing. When I raced I didn't use one, but now that I'm JRA, I use one. Dont' really care what other riders think. It works for me and I ride for myself not for others.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

When I have aero bars clipped to my handlebar, I use an aero bottle in between those and 2 bottle in their cages for hydration for any rides less than 4 hours long unsupported or any supported rides. When triathlon season ends, I take the aero bars off and then I use either a 50 oz or a 100 oz Camelback system to suppliment hydration needs for unsupported rides longer than 2 hours. 

Simply put, I have found that leaving my bike unsecured in front of a convenience store is not comfortable for me, and carrying a lock and cable is just as freddish as a Camelback so WTH, go with the one that gets the job done. I find that having the 100 oz mule also lets me carry extra gels and bars, which helps other riders I am riding with. Doing things for teammates is nearly always a good thing, and makes me happy. 

Anyone who "snickers" at that can so stuff themselves, the only people I am interested in impressing are more concerned with how good a teammate I am rather than my adherance to some elitist dress code.


----------



## piston honda (Jun 18, 2011)

_Anyone who "snickers" at that can so stuff themselves, the only people I am interested in impressing are more concerned with how good a teammate I am rather than my adherance to some elitist dress code. 
_


Absolutely!


----------



## unionmade (Jun 3, 2011)

*+1 for podium chill*

use 2. Not exactly thermos's, but they help keeping the water cold.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

piston honda said:


> _Anyone who "snickers" at that can so stuff themselves, the only people I am interested in impressing are more concerned with how good a teammate I am rather than my adherance to some elitist dress code.
> _
> 
> 
> Absolutely!


It's easy to mistake elitism for experience, especially when insecure. Of the many rides I've been on this year, I've yet to see an experienced rider use one. Besides, if you get really serious about riding, lots of folks will use some sort of electrolyte drink mix and it's best not to do this in a Camelbak. Also, if you prehydrate, you don't need to carry so much, but what do I know, I'm probably just some elitist.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

spade2you said:


> You're putting something insulated on your back. How do you think the water stays cool?


How does the water stay cool? Evaporation. Funny thing, it keeps my back cool too...

Which is why I don't get all the folks saying wearing a camel-bak makes them hotter...


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Jerry-rigged said:


> How does the water stay cool? Evaporation. Funny thing, it keeps my back cool too...
> 
> Which is why I don't get all the folks saying wearing a camel-bak makes them hotter...


I guess it does depend on where you ride and how much sun is beating down on your back. 

Camelbaks (IMHO) make you hotter because you can't get the sweat to evaporate off you. This is one of the things that cools your body. Airflow helps this. If you have something on your back, the sweat won't evaporate. Everyone is different on this. So, some may go bonkers with a Camelbak. While others may go "Camelbak, What Camelbak?"


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

I use a 100 oz camelbak for mt. bikes plus I stuff an extra bottle to pour over my head when really overheating. I don't like the weight on my shoulders and back, you really do heat up on mt bikes with it back there. I may go to a a hip pack with two large water bottles and put a third on the frame.

For the road bike two small bottles work fine on most days, I don't need to drink as much on the road, I do have a smaller camelbak for extreme hot days, however if its that hot, I go to the municipal pool and swim laps. 

I became fashion consciouse, especially after seeing a photo of me, leading a group mt. bike ride wearing old stretche out saggy tights under baggys with tight iycra jersey. I just didn't look like I should be leading any group looking that bad.
I am even more picky with my road attire. no bags, hate the sound of seat bags rattling with junk or the drty look when it gets a coating of dirt grime. I am a minimalist for the road and carry a smaller tube/tools and co2. I can stuff everything into a sanddwich bag and carry it in my jersey pocket. With a skin tight jersey it flattens out and no major bulges. No visor, my road helmet flows more air than my mt. bike helmet and is lighter. 

I see a lot of roadies using camebaks lately. I think it looks cool. I'm thinking, hey another mt. biker!
So whatever floats you boat!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Jerry-rigged said:


> How does the water stay cool? Evaporation. Funny thing, it keeps my back cool too...
> 
> Which is why I don't get all the folks saying wearing a camel-bak makes them hotter...


The water does not stay cool due to evaporation. INSULATION. That same insulation is on your back.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

spade2you said:


> It's easy to mistake elitism for experience, especially when insecure. Of the many rides I've been on this year, I've yet to see an experienced rider use one. Besides, if you get really serious about riding, lots of folks will use some sort of electrolyte drink mix and it's best not to do this in a Camelbak. Also, if you prehydrate, you don't need to carry so much, but what do I know, I'm probably just some elitist.


No, experience will simply explain why something is not a good idea and elitism will say that ONLY my way is the right now or REAL cyclists would NEVER wear a Camelbak. 

I have seen experienced riders wearing Camelbaks, but then again I ride in Central FL where temperatures and humidity can be pretty brutal. I have seen and heard of experienced riders in the Hotter n' Hell 100 our in Texas who also wore them in that ride. 

An experience based comment would be "In most environments a Camelbak is not a good idea because of XXX, but in some instances it might be a good idea if the hydration needs require more water/hydration than can be carried on ones bicycle" An elitist based comment is "Anyone who would wear a Camelbak is a noob, because I (and by inference all REAL cyclists) never use one". 

Camelbaks can be used with eletrolyte drinks, Camelbak even markets a tablet that can be dissolved into water in the reservoir like a Nuun tablet for that purpose. The US Army sells both Camelbaks and the tablets in the uniform shops and AAFES exchange for soldiers to take out on field exercises and deployments.

Also, I have seen a lot of well researched information on hydration, but none that said "prehydration" can replace hydration during an event. Again, the Central FL environment may be unique, but I doubt any sports physiologists are teaching prehydration as a replacement for hydration during an athletic event such as a multi-hour ride. If you have such research, I would like to see it because I am interested in coaching a tri team once I complete my PhD next year and I am interested in research such as that.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

WaynefromOrlando said:


> No, experience will simply explain why something is not a good idea and elitism will say that ONLY my way is the right now or REAL cyclists would NEVER wear a Camelbak.
> 
> I have seen experienced riders wearing Camelbaks, but then again I ride in Central FL where temperatures and humidity can be pretty brutal. I have seen and heard of experienced riders in the Hotter n' Hell 100 our in Texas who also wore them in that ride.
> 
> ...


I know heat and humidity. Plenty of ~110 heat index days under my belt this year, not that I enjoy it. 

Prehydration can't replace hydration during an event, but if you skip prehydrating, hydrating during the event will be much less effective. 

Most super long bike races feature some sort of support, although with respect to triathlon guys, they make behind the saddle bottle holders, standard water bottles on the down tube and seat tube, water bottles that can be mounted on the handlebars, etc. 

On the long group or solo rides, unless you live in a very desolate area, it's hard to ride 50+ miles without a single gas station.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

On rides longer than 3 hours in the summer, or 4 hours when it's cooler, yes. I, personally, hate to stop, and I've never noticed that a Camelback makes my back any hotter.

No one has ever said anything, or snickered. To me it seems that more people are wearing them on road bikes than in the past. Heck, I've even seen people wearing them walking around Manhattan when it was really hot. 




---------------------


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

spade2you said:


> The water does not stay cool due to evaporation. INSULATION. That same insulation is on your back.


Wrong.

Camel bak gets wet (from sweat or from me poring water on it), water evaporates, evaportion cools water in camel back and my bak.

I can put ice water in my polar bottles and tap water in my camel bak, and 2 hours later the Polar bottles have hot water and the camel bak has cool water, despite being in a BLACK bag in full sun, on my hot back.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Camel bak gets wet (from sweat or from me poring water on it), water evaporates, evaportion cools water in camel back and my bak.
> 
> I can put ice water in my polar bottles and tap water in my camel bak, and 2 hours later the Polar bottles have hot water and the camel bak has cool water, despite being in a BLACK bag in full sun, on my hot back.


It has nothing to do with evaporation. Do coolers work off of evaporation? No. If you don't get that, there's really no hope for anyone to explaining it and you comprehending it. Sweat or not, it stays cool because of all that thick insulating foam. Got it?


----------



## apatron (Aug 6, 2010)

I use a back pack for commuting and I'm used to having a camelback on for MTB. Top that off with the fact that I sweat a ton With or without backpack and I drink alot of water. I've ridden with just the water bottles and I can go through 2 20 oz bottles in 90 min. so long rides, definitely camelback! Keeps the water cold a lot longer than a bottle as well.

I also like to carry anything I might need on the road (tool kit, first aid kit, CO2, a couple of tubes, my phone, etc) That doesn't fit in a seat bag


----------



## nomit (Jul 13, 2009)

spade2you said:


> On the long group or solo rides, unless you live in a very desolate area, it's hard to ride 50+ miles without a single gas station.


count me as someone who dislikes stopping in the middle of a ride, stiffly walking around a sketchy gas station in bike shoes hoping there's no kid outside dumb enough to hop on my $1000+ bike and ride away.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

nomit said:


> count me as someone who dislikes stopping in the middle of a ride, stiffly walking around a sketchy gas station in bike shoes hoping there's no kid outside dumb enough to hop on my $1000+ bike and ride away.


You can't blame them. Treks are good bikes.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Jerry-rigged said:


> How does the water stay cool? Evaporation. Funny thing, it keeps my back cool too...
> 
> Which is why I don't get all the folks saying wearing a camel-bak makes them hotter...


your explanation is incorrect. 

Camelbaks do not *cool* water by evaporation or any other means. 

the bladder is filled with water and placed in an insulated pouch which retards the transfer of heat from the ambient air.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

I won't even wave at someone wearing a Camelbak.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Love my Camelback. Wear the smaller or the larger everywhere I ride. Even in Europe last Summer.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Why do I have a feeling the people using a Camelbak are forgetting to put sunscreen on their bike frames?


----------



## Paradox_Q (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes, yes I do.


----------



## mudrock (Jun 4, 2008)

I've been a roadie for years and always used bottles. Then i got a cross bike and got bored with road riding. my latest cross frame has no bottle mounts so i got a camelbak. I didn't realize how much I wasn't drinking. Im on a lot of rough logging roads in the state forests where I live in upstate NY. It's great to have the weight off the bike when your on rough terrain. Riders on smooth asphalt don't understand. I never gave it a thought myself til I started riding off pavement. I personally don't like packs on my back but I live with it. That seat mounted thing above is crazy. I hate the handling of a bike weighted down like that.


----------



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

Only at GB Packer games!


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

I carry one. I used to MTB more than road ride, but now I spend almost all my time on the road. I've tried the multiple bottles + saddle pack + jersey pockets, and it just never works as well as tossing everything in my Camelbak. Also, as any MTB'er will tell you, carrying it on your back makes the weight disappear, keeping your bike lighter and more responsive. Plus, it's just way easier to drink while I'm riding; no fumbling trying to get a bottle back into a cage. Just drink, drop the tube, and keep riding.

The one major downside is my back sweats more, always in the exact shape of the pack. But that's a small price to pay for making everything else easier.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

terry b said:


> When I was making the transition from MTB to RB I brought along my CB. Never really had a problem with the heat, even living here in the desert. I liked being part of a new family of riders and I would wave at the other roadies. Those that didn't make an obvious point of looking away, just stared at me in disbelief. You could tell that they wanted me in the group, but the CB meant my ticket would never get punched. Once I figured that out, I discovered that I simply could not stand the shame. So today it's bottles and every time I wave, someone waves back.


So, in other words, wearing a Camelbak helps expose douchebags? If that's the case, I'll keep wearing mine, and hang with cooler people.


----------



## MUKAMOmember (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't use a camelbak either. I do ride both mountain and road bikes.


----------



## piston honda (Jun 18, 2011)

Reason why your back is sweating isn't because your overheating it's the evaporation from the camelback that's how it keeps the water so cold.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

piston honda said:


> Reason why your back is sweating isn't because your overheating it's the evaporation from the camelback that's how it keeps the water so cold.


Brilliant. Just brilliant. We are all snobs.


----------



## Sardo Numspa (Oct 8, 2011)

i use a camelback and 2 water bottles in the summer. doing 90 k in august when its 100+ outside in the middle of the desert is no place to worry about the way you look.


----------



## portland_matt (Nov 7, 2010)

I have one and tried it a few times. Actually received the version that's intended for road cycling that fits into a jersey-like vest. I'll say this - 1 of the 3 times, I am REALLY glad I had it. There are few times when you're road cycling where you're far away from water, but when you are and it's really hot, this is a great way to have some hydration. 2 large bottles are typically enough for me for most training and recreational rides but when it's really hot like 100, I'm down to 1 bottle since the last fill spot, and start heading into the hills for 10 miles up Latigo (one of our longest, but not steepest climbs in my area), I really needed that extra hydration.


----------



## Scriv (Sep 26, 2011)

piston honda said:


> I hail from a mountain bike backround, so I almost always ride with a camelbak, but road bikers seem to look down on this. I really don't see a downside, plus I can carry all my gear & plenty of water. Anyone else?


I'm with you, the difference is that I decided to try it on my road bike after being exposed to them from mtn biking. They do all you say, but can be hot when the temp climbs. Mtn biking is alot rougher, so I don't like to attach weight to the bike, seems like you lose stuff along the way. Carrying the weight, ie seat pack, lots of water, is not as big of a deal on the road. Do whatever makes you grin. To each his own.


----------



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

Set yourself free.
MTB rides last 90 minutes or so, Camelbak is fine.
Roadbike rides can last much longer, is more comfortable without a back pack.


----------



## piston honda (Jun 18, 2011)

I used one over the weekend, very handy for tools and food.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

piston honda said:


> I used one over the weekend, very handy for tools and food.


So are saddle bags and jersey pockets.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I hate riding a bike with a backback, especially one with a heavy substance like water in it. I only use a Camelback if I'm going on a 6+ hour mountain bike ride in BFE where I can't refill.


----------



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

I like use it on hot days and double centuries; I can fill it up with ice and the water stays pretty cold.
The benefits outweigh the minor inconvenience of extra weight on your back.
I've helped many people out on rides when they've run out of water and was not prepared.
Don't mind what other people think, they're not you!


----------



## tibianchidave (Sep 25, 2011)

Nope, just two waterbottles in my frame mounted cages.


----------



## lowendrick (Oct 5, 2009)

Only on the mtb

Kills my back on the road


----------



## mwd21 (Oct 1, 2011)

camelbak on the road?? are you mad!!
2 bottles should last 2-3 hours, depending on the weather.
After that just stop and top up.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

As a general rule, if your body is the engine, you want the weight on the bike because it provides less stress on the body, among other reasons. But, when mountain biking, Camelbaks are generally better because the bike is thrashing about and the rider puts in harder efforts to manipulate the bike about. Manipulating the bike about is easier if the choice of weight is on the body and not the bike. Furthermore, it is generally harder, and less safe, to drink from bottles when mountain biking because it takes your hand off the bars in rougher conditions. 

There is no doubt that having a sack of water on one's back makes things hotter. Anyone that thinks otherwise is not following common sense. Yes, the heat factor may be less of an issue on a road bike vs. mountain bike, but heat is generally less of an issue on a road bike because of the higher speeds/wind cool, etc. In any case, those that say it makes no difference to them have a perception problem. It does make a difference, even if you truly believe you can't tell any difference. 

In any case, at this point we are left with two issues. Water availability and geek factor. There are always places to get water. Thus, we are left with the geek factor. Many road cyclists put using a Camelbak in the same geek world as using a mirror or visor or tube socks and the like. So be it. As a general rule, fashion does matter in the world at large. It also matters in the cycling world.


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

I drink a lot of water when I am riding but I don't see the point of using a CB when riding on the road. There are plenty of places that you can fill up on the road. When I noticed that I am low in water, I will find a nearby water source, ie, park, schools, service station, community centers or commercial buildings.


----------



## Sardo Numspa (Oct 8, 2011)

Tschai said:


> There are always places to get water.


this is why i use one in the summer. there is one spot to get water on a 100 k ride, and its in the middle of the desert, literally.


----------



## Patterson (Jun 27, 2011)

On my mountainbikes I use a Camelback. I've tried putting bottles in cages but they can come out over the bumps easier than when on a road bike. It would be very hard to drink from a bottle while riding on the trail too. Plus I carry big fat tubes (two) and lots of tools so I need the space. I put my phone there too as I don't wear a road-type jersey on the MTBs.

On the road I use one or two bottles, no Camelback, and throw my phone in my back jersey pocket. My tools and tube go in a tiny saddle bag.

More stuff tends to go wrong for me on the trails and I need the extra tools there.


----------



## R1Phrankey (Oct 21, 2011)

I like the looks of a 'clean' bike, i.e. no saddle bag, pump or 2 bottles attached to the bike.
In this case a CamelBak seems useful.
However, it is not the way to go in the roadbike scene.
Therefore, I put my tools and spare tire in the back of my shirt, the pump and water bottles on the bike. Just to stay friends with the style police in road biking.


----------



## res2580 (Aug 28, 2011)

I use camelbak water bottle.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes. When Im racing.....on my mtn bike. 

Otherwise I always use bottles.


----------



## Gervase (Aug 22, 2009)

3 litre camelback, Much safer in a group, bunch, I have seen guys look down for the bottle, and bam they are into the next rider. Camel back, I don't even look, just pull the tube off the clip. NO stopping for refill of bottles, 
overheat? not for me, but we are all different. Roadies generally snob them, there is alot of elitism in cycling. 
I think the only factor against camel's is the weight of carrying 3 litres, ie 4 bottles, but then to stop and change!!!, well it only makes sense to have some one hand freshly filled bottles otherwise I do not understand the objection to them.
Elites of course carry only 1-2 bottles and it's all about weight i think.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

hikertoo said:


> Set yourself free.
> MTB rides last 90 minutes or so, Camelbak is fine.
> Roadbike rides can last much longer, is more comfortable without a back pack.


Maybe mtb races. Our rides go 2 1/2 to 4 hrs normally. One of our rides has a 12 mile fire road climb right from the start. There's 1:15 right there.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Gervase said:


> 3 litre camelback, Much safer in a group, bunch, I have seen guys look down for the bottle, and bam they are into the next rider. Camel back, I don't even look, just pull the tube off the clip. NO stopping for refill of bottles,
> overheat? not for me, but we are all different. Roadies generally snob them, there is alot of elitism in cycling.
> I think the only factor against camel's is the weight of carrying 3 litres, ie 4 bottles, but then to stop and change!!!, well it only makes sense to have some one hand freshly filled bottles otherwise I do not understand the objection to them.
> Elites of course carry only 1-2 bottles and it's all about weight i think.


Why would you need to look at your water bottles? Aren't they in the same location as they were the last time you rode?


----------



## Tomtama (Jul 29, 2011)

On unsupported centuries, or longer, I have occasionally used a camelback when I knew access to water and food along the route could be an issue. I happen to still have one from my MTB days.


----------



## Sardo Numspa (Oct 8, 2011)

this is why i use a camelback:










when its august and its 110 outside and there is not a sole around and you are on a 90 - 100 k ride through the desert, its nice to know that you have the camelback and two bottles on your bike. 
i've ran out of water before on these long rides and its no fun at all!

now that its a bit cooler, the camelback is hanging in the torture chamber, and 3 bottles does the trick.


----------



## bikeforever1 (Nov 1, 2009)

They are a bit too expensive for me. If I could find one online for a cheap price then I would definitely grab one up. The military ones look nice!


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

spade2you said:


> Why would you need to look at your water bottles? Aren't they in the same location as they were the last time you rode?


Totally agree. Any half competent cyclist should be able to drink from their water bottle without causing any danger in a pack.


----------



## krisv7 (Apr 28, 2011)

i think that for road, bottles are just fine b/c, for me, they don't put the weight on my back. In mtb, you are more upright; in road, you are more in an aero position. So, having less weight on your back does make less fatigue on long rides on your hands (especially if you have hand numbing issues- which i did). Camelbaks are great, but don't need one for the road, imho.


----------



## rubinstein (Oct 19, 2011)

i carry 2 bottles


----------



## Gervase (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes agree, but cyclist are not always competent, people are all different. with a camel this is not even an issue though, that was my point.


----------



## Gervase (Aug 22, 2009)

They are only more weight if they have more water.....if you carry two bottles, then with a camel you simply fill to 1.5 litres, voila.....same weight..I would also say that a camel on the back is more aero than 2 bottles sticking out of your frame....but that is just my opinion.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Gervase said:


> Yes agree, but cyclist are not always competent, people are all different. with a camel this is not even an issue though, that was my point.


Speak for yourself and the company you keep. 



Gervase said:


> They are only more weight if they have more water.....if you carry two bottles, then with a camel you simply fill to 1.5 litres, voila.....same weight..I would also say that a camel on the back is more aero than 2 bottles sticking out of your frame....but that is just my opinion.


Then what's the point in not using water bottles if you're carrying the same amount. 

You are titled to your opinions on aerodynamics, but I don't think a wind tunnel would share the same opinions.


----------



## Gervase (Aug 22, 2009)

spade2you said:


> Speak for yourself and the company you keep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The point of NOT using bottles if they carry the same amount ( camelback) is you can't drop a camelback, you don't have to switch it around in holders, the nozzle is always "just there" your always upright, not dipping down to reach for a bottle.
Aerodynamics...yes a wind tunnel would reveal wether two bottles sticking out From behind a frame is more aerodynamic than something hidden behind your back, can't argue that point.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Gervase said:


> The point of NOT using bottles if they carry the same amount ( camelback) is you can't drop a camelback, you don't have to switch it around in holders, the nozzle is always "just there" your always upright, not dipping down to reach for a bottle.
> Aerodynamics...yes a wind tunnel would reveal wether two bottles sticking out From behind a frame is more aerodynamic than something hidden behind your back, can't argue that point.


No, I'm not always upright on the bike. Reaching down when I'm in the drops doesn't require me to alter my position or look town to grab water bottles as well as put them back. There is no need to switch holders, either. If one is empty, just use the other. Practice practice practice.

The impact of water bottles in the frame is minimal at best. However, a backpack when you're riding horizontal or close to it is easy to see and notice. 

This is where you argue with me again, but please don't feel the need to educate experienced riders until you get some experience yourself.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I drink more on hot/long rides with a nozzle dangling in front of my face. I'm talking casual, endurance rides. In a race (the only place where position/aerodynamics/time/efficiency really counts), I used bottles. I use my bottles all the time. I use my Camelbak all the time. Both work.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

I hate camelbacks I love camel toes


----------



## Gervase (Aug 22, 2009)

This is where you argue with me again, but please don't feel the need to educate experienced riders until you get some experience yourself.[/QUOTE]

You assume I am not experienced....assumption is the mother of all f...k ups..


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Gervase said:


> You assume I am not experienced....assumption is the mother of all f...k ups..


Apparently grabbing a water bottle was exactly that, eh?


----------



## goodvibe (Jul 21, 2007)

I have been having some back problems on my road bike and I dropped the Camelbak. I have never ridden better. It makes it easier to get off the seat!


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

I've used them in long, hot RR's where I had no one passing me bottles. 2 on the frame, 3 bottle equivalent in the Camelback loaded with ice cold water. When everyone else was swerving to the side of the road to try and grab a bottle, BOOM! there I go.... Total dick move, but eff 'em, I had to carry around the extra weight for all those miles while their little Daisy Duke wearing hottie GFs passed them bottles. I got in the winning move a couple times doing that. CB's do have their tactical advantages.... I don't know if it makes much a of a diff, but I had an old team jersey laying around that was too big, so I put the CB on underneath the jersey. I didn't really feel the back heat everyone else is complaining about...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

otoman said:


> I've used them in long, hot RR's where I had no one passing me bottles. 2 on the frame, 3 bottle equivalent in the Camelback loaded with ice cold water. When everyone else was swerving to the side of the road to try and grab a bottle, BOOM! there I go.... Total dick move, but eff 'em, I had to carry around the extra weight for all those miles while their little Daisy Duke wearing hottie GFs passed them bottles. I got in the winning move a couple times doing that. CB's do have their tactical advantages.... I don't know if it makes much a of a diff, but I had an old team jersey laying around that was too big, so I put the CB on underneath the jersey. I didn't really feel the back heat everyone else is complaining about...


You may have won a race, but they're still going home to the hotties.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

bikeforever1 said:


> They are a bit too expensive for me. If I could find one online for a cheap price then I would definitely grab one up. The military ones look nice!


Wait, you'll drop $1000+ on a bike, but won't put $60 on a hydration system that will help you stay one the bike for the desired distance? I could see there not being the value if you can manage bottles. But if you need the water and bottles don't do it, you won't spend the $60?


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

spade2you said:


> You may have won a race, but they're still going home to the hotties.


:lol:


----------



## Gervase (Aug 22, 2009)

spade2you said:


> You may have won a race, but they're still going home to the hotties.


Spade.....that comment is telling about your personality, you are all about "looking good"


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

spade2you said:


> You may have won a race, but they're still going home to the hotties.


Yeah, he didn't get the girl. Maybe his camelbak could manage "dual" functions for him later on that night.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Hard enough to clean them as is!!!


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

You don't wear a Camelback when making love?


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

otoman said:


> When everyone else was swerving to the side of the road to try and grab a bottle, BOOM! there I go.... Total dick move


You said it, not me.


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

Tschai said:


> You said it, not me.


Sorry your girlfriend saw you get dropped, brah!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

otoman said:


> Sorry your girlfriend saw you get dropped, brah!


And this was a USAC race?


----------



## bojangles31 (Nov 1, 2011)

camelback.. yes.

mirrors no.. although it may help in the near future.


----------



## jordo_99 (Apr 15, 2011)

Any ride I do that's over an hour (so nearly every ride)...I do with a camelbak. For training rides I just take 2 liters of water (holds 3.5 liters), a clif bar plus a flat kit (tools, a spare tube/patch kit and a mini pump). If I go on something longer where I might stop to eat I also throw in a pair of shorts, rain jacket, wallet and a bike lock. I don't mind wearing skin suits around crowd but it makes some other people uncomfortable 

For the hose, my camelbak (and probably most others) has elastic to run it down either side so I just tuck the mouthpiece on the left shoulder (runs down the right one) when I'm not using it.

My camelbak (and probably most others) also has raised pads that create a "wind channel" for extra breath-ability so I really don't sweat much more if I'm wearing a jersey. If I'm wearing a loose shirt it can be an issue though.

Also, I've read some complaints from people about the weight of the camelbak putting extra weight on their hands and making their bike less stable because it's not near the crank. I probably have one of the heaviest packs on here when I have it fully loaded and never had a problem with my dainty wrists so I'm just going to keep it short and sweet here...HTFU.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

jordo_99 said:


> Also, I've read some complaints from people about the weight of the camelbak putting extra weight on their hands and making their bike less stable because it's not near the crank. I probably have one of the heaviest packs on here when I have it fully loaded and never had a problem with my dainty wrists so I'm just going to keep it short and sweet here...HTFU.


When you're taking fast corners in a race, things like this matter.


----------



## SoFlaNut (Sep 19, 2011)

spade2you said:


> When you're taking fast corners in a race, things like this matter.


Thanks - next time I'm flying down a mountain trail hitting the switch backs and my tire slides out, I'll blame my camelbak. 

I wondered if I could file a product liability lawsuit against camelbak. Mine didn't come with a warning label stating "Product inside may shift causing you to loose control"


----------



## jordo_99 (Apr 15, 2011)

I guess I just don't buy it that a rider would have trouble controlling another 5lbs of weight on top of their body weight, which let's face it, is almost all above the bike.

I could see this being more of a problem in a crit that's taking cornering and speed to the extreme...but do you really want lots of water for a short race like that anyway?


----------



## vnptech1 (Nov 2, 2011)

coming from mtb riding i would always use my camelbak so i never bought any bottle cages. but on short rides with the family, i hated having to fill the camelbak so i invested in two cages and waterbottles and i have never looked back. i feel much more at ease not having the added wait on my back.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

jordo_99 said:


> I guess I just don't buy it that a rider would have trouble controlling another 5lbs of weight on top of their body weight, which let's face it, is almost all above the bike.
> 
> I could see this being more of a problem in a crit that's taking cornering and speed to the extreme...but do you really want lots of water for a short race like that anyway?


Not all races are short.


----------



## jordo_99 (Apr 15, 2011)

I just think the advantage of being able to stay in an aggressive, aero position while drinking and being able to shift all at the same time far outweighs the downside of cornering. You can also drink anytime you want because you can make/follow an attack or even sprint without having to take the time to put away your bottle.

Any time you want to drink from a bottle you have to reach down to grab it and then lift up your head to take a drink. Either way, you're giving up handling at some point in the race...I just feel that the above reasons outweigh the cornering aspect.

Now, I will level with you and say that cornering is very essential and focusing on fast, tight cornering is important can save a fair amount of energy. Here it's almost entirely highway miles and the potential time lost in cornering is easily be made up by staying aero.

I guess it's just different races and riding styles :idea:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Ever done any USAC races?


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

piston honda said:


> I hail from a mountain bike backround, so I almost always ride with a camelbak, but road bikers seem to look down on this. I really don't see a downside, plus I can carry all my gear & plenty of water. Anyone else?


Hello. You come from a mountain bike background so it makes sense. I'm surprised this hasn't been mentioned by anyone. I did not realize this until I heard from a friend of mine this past summer who got to ride with a couple previous pro riders (including Greg LeMond) in a PA ride event that using a Camelback on a road bike is a bad idea. They said that with mountain biking you are usually in a more upright position so using a camelback isn't as much of a concern but on a road bike with most riders being on their drops/hoods/aeros the camelbacks can put a strain on your back especially on the longer rides.

I usually use only bottles but since hearing this I'll continue only using bottles.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Camals are heavy!

I know I am a new poster and all, but lets get a copy of the rules to this guy stat.


----------



## piston honda (Jun 18, 2011)

Very handy for storing clothing in cooler weather should you need to take off a layer etc.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

LubbersLine said:


> Hello. You come from a mountain bike background so it makes sense. I'm surprised this hasn't been mentioned by anyone. I did not realize this until I heard from a friend of mine this past summer who got to ride with a couple previous pro riders (including Greg LeMond) in a PA ride event that using a Camelback on a road bike is a bad idea. They said that with mountain biking you are usually in a more upright position so using a camelback isn't as much of a concern but on a road bike with most riders being on their drops/hoods/aeros the camelbacks can put a strain on your back especially on the longer rides.
> 
> I usually use only bottles but since hearing this I'll continue only using bottles.


Wow, what size camelback are these guys using that are causing back problems?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

tystevens said:


> Wow, what size camelback are these guys using that are causing back problems?



I don't really think it's about the size, but more about having 48-72 oz of water on your back in an aero position for an extended period of time.

It's fine for an hr or two, but when your doing 4-6 hr rides, that weight could be an issue for some. It's kind of like having shoes that fit right, or the right saddle for you. Sure one can get by for 1,2,maybe 3 hrs. However, after that all those things start to make your ride harder and harder


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

LubbersLine said:


> Hello. You come from a mountain bike background so it makes sense. I'm surprised this hasn't been mentioned by anyone. I did not realize this until I heard from a friend of mine this past summer who got to ride with a couple previous pro riders (including Greg LeMond) in a PA ride event that using a Camelback on a road bike is a bad idea. They said that with mountain biking you are usually in a more upright position so using a camelback isn't as much of a concern but on a road bike with most riders being on their drops/hoods/aeros the camelbacks can put a strain on your back especially on the longer rides.
> 
> I usually use only bottles but since hearing this I'll continue only using bottles.


You may be thinking of the jumbo-sized Camelbak- not recommended for any type of cycling:


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

ziscwg said:


> I don't really think it's about the size, but more about having 48-72 oz of water on your back in an aero position for an extended period of time.
> 
> It's fine for an hr or two, but when your doing 4-6 hr rides, that weight could be an issue for some. It's kind of like having shoes that fit right, or the right saddle for you. Sure one can get by for 1,2,maybe 3 hrs. However, after that all those things start to make your ride harder and harder


I guess I meant volume by 'size.' We all have different body types and strength levels, I guess, I struggle to comprehend that a 5-6 lb pack could give someone back problems. Even if an expert said it.

Chafing from straps, comfort around corners, riding up too high while in the drops, air flow across my back keeping me from getting too soggy and sweaty, sure -- those are reasons I don't like the camelback on the road bike if I can help it. But many of us commute with 20-30 lb packs 1000's of miles a year with no structural problems so far!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

tystevens said:


> I guess I meant volume by 'size.' We all have different body types and strength levels, I guess, I struggle to comprehend that a 5-6 lb pack could give someone back problems. Even if an expert said it.
> 
> Chafing from straps, comfort around corners, riding up too high while in the drops, air flow across my back keeping me from getting too soggy and sweaty, sure -- those are reasons I don't like the camelback on the road bike if I can help it. *But many of us commute with 20-30 lb packs 1000's of miles a year with no structural problems so far*!


Sure, on 10-20 mile commute. But that 20-30 lbs on an 75 miler? I sure wouldn't go there. Maybe some would, but not me.


----------



## piston honda (Jun 18, 2011)

What are you taking that weighs 30lbs? My camelback weighs like 2-3 lbs.


----------



## Irch (Mar 15, 2011)

Camelback or death. They don't make water bottles big enough to hold all the water I like to drink on a road ride. I can also drink without removing my hands from the bar in order to prove I'm a hardass to the other fellows in my ride.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Sep 3, 2009)

I use a camelbak when I am training on my cyclocross bike during cross season because I remove the bottle cages and seatpack for racing. The rest of the time I save it for the mtb.


----------



## CWulf (Jul 29, 2011)

I agree with no mirror, but no visor or camelback? You must not be trying. Trail riding is full of reasons to eat dirt, rocks and plants. I can't count the times my visor saved me a broken nose and how nice it was to have a camelbak between my spine and a whatever I landed on. In the desert there is no soft place to land. So if you're not falling you're not trying.


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

I used to were a t-shirt all the time for snow skiing......

No Falls

No Balls


----------



## Gervase (Aug 22, 2009)

I wear a camelback, because it's more practical, safer than diving down for the bottles, especially when in a pack, more aerodynamic..
I also wear a helmet mirror, it's saved my life more than a couple of times....
For those who wish to make fun of this, Laugh yourself sillly. 
Functionality, safety, practicality all weigh up more importantly in my book, than...."looking good"...


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

spade2you said:


> Ever done any USAC races?


+1

What races are you doing with a Camelbak.

I don't use one because I don't mountain bike.


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

ewitz said:


> +1
> 
> What races are you doing with a Camelbak.
> 
> I don't use one because I don't mountain bike.


I use one because I drink water.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Gervase said:


> I wear a camelback, because it's more practical, safer than diving down for the bottles, especially when in a pack, more aerodynamic..
> I also wear a helmet mirror, it's saved my life more than a couple of times....
> For those who wish to make fun of this, Laugh yourself sillly.
> Functionality, safety, practicality all weigh up more importantly in my book, than...."looking good"...


Aren't you the guy that can't safely handle grabbing a water bottle from your frame? 

If so, please go on and give us all advice.


----------



## scorchedearth (Mar 22, 2012)

I use the camelbak on particularly hot days or on routes where I know I don't have many options for refills of water. 

For my MTB sojourns, the camelbak is mandatory however.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

ewitz said:


> +1
> 
> What races are you doing with a Camelbak.
> 
> I don't use one because I don't mountain bike.


Most longer road races will have neutral water hand ups.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

CWulf said:


> I agree with no mirror, but no visor or camelback? You must not be trying. Trail riding is full of reasons to eat dirt, rocks and plants. I can't count the times my visor saved me a broken nose and how nice it was to have a camelbak between my spine and a whatever I landed on. In the desert there is no soft place to land. So if you're not falling you're not trying.


Um, this is the _road bike _forum, my friend, where falls do not equal glory.


----------



## mtor (Mar 1, 2007)

piston honda said:


> I hail from a mountain bike backround, so I almost always ride with a camelbak, but road bikers seem to look down on this. I really don't see a downside, plus I can carry all my gear & plenty of water. Anyone else?


Nope never rode with a camelback


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

I enjoy the sweat on my back evaporating too much to use a Camelbak any more. I did for some time, as I came from MTB, until I realized how liberating it was to ride without it. Pretty amazing difference, and well worth it when riding roads with plenty of spots you can get fluid replacement.

It def has its place, but for general road riding it is total and uncomfortable overkill.


----------

